# Bayhill Trailer Weight and Towing



## Faro (24 September 2008)

Would anyone out there happen to have a rough idea of the weight of a Bayhill trailer?  Sorry, I don't know the model or anything, but it's the one that looks like a Rice, front and rear unload, maybe about 12 - 15 years old?  Would carry up to 16.2hh.

We usually tow it with the Land Rover, but the Landy is currently off the road with back axle problems and I need to be able to establish if I can tow legally or not with our car.

Also, if anyone out there could point me to where I could find a simple summary of the legal weights for towing (I know it's all to do with MAM, but I don't really understand it) that would be appreciated.

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## LankyDoodle (24 September 2008)

http://www.ntta.co.uk/law/
The law in relation to trailer weights etc.


----------



## Angua2 (24 September 2008)

the best thing would be to see if you can get the trailer on to a public weighbridge.  I think they are somewhere in the region of 800KG


You can only tow 80% of your cars curb weight

so for example if your cars curb weight is 1400kg you can only safely tow 1100kg

So you kneed to know how much your tailer is (, how much your horse is and all the other paranalia that you need


When working on that formula..... I would say no you arn't


----------



## LankyDoodle (24 September 2008)

Yes, it is advised that you should not tow more than 85% of your car's kerb weight (should be somewhere on the link I provided).  Although there is no law stating this, it is recommended.  

My trailer is an Equitrek L, so a bit bigger, and weighs 1250kg.  My car is a Kia Sorrento and its kerb weight is around 1950kg.  Going by the 85% rule, we could only tow about 1650kg.  Now given that the trailer is 1250kg, this only leaves 400kg for 2 18hh horses (the trailer will take this), tack and luggage!  The towing capacity of the vehicle (which IS law), is 3.5t.  Considering the Sorrento was awarded JD power's best towing vehicle, I think it's mysterious that after taking into account the weight of a trailer, you'd only be able to put a maximum of another 900kg into it (if I had a little trailer).  That's my warmblood and his tack.  Maybe my welsh section d could wear roller skates and scootle on behind!

http://www.ntta.co.uk/faq/default.htm
Also be aware that, as per this link, additional passengers, trimmings added to the car after purchase, additional luggage, will all have to be deducted from the vehicle's towing capacity.  So, if you have a 1950kg kerb weight (which includes small driver and some luggage), then you add in an 80kg adult passenger and 2 30kg child passengers, plus 10kg of additional luggage, you'd have to deduct 150kg from the towing capacity of the vehicle.  So my vehicle would then only be able to tow 3.35t!
As per this link, the caravan club recommend 85% of kerb weight so that the car has more oomph to pull, but it is not a legal requirement, and actually you can pull to your towing limit.
How confusing!


----------



## BigBird146 (24 September 2008)

I think someone posted on here that with modern cars and braked trailers with decent suspension and built in stability, you can throw the 85% rule out of the window! Might be best trying to adhere to it with an older car or trailer though.
This website is handy anyway.
http://www.cuddles.abelgratis.net/kerbweights.htm


----------



## FigJam (24 September 2008)

If you want to know the kerb weight of your behicle, it will be on the V5.  The towing capacity is usually in the car handbook (but can also be found for most cars on http://www.parkers.co.uk/cars/specs/ ).

The 85% of kerbweight is a "rule of thumb" brough in by the caravanning club about 25years ago and, as mentioned, is fairly irrelevant to modern horse trailers and cars as the horse trailers are more stable to start with (due to having two axels, whereas a lot of old caravans only have one axel and are much less aerodynamic/flimsier)

As long as you are within your car's towing capacity (and obviously, the more you are within it, the better!) and your car has a powerful enough engine/torque/breaks and you drive sensibly, you should be fine.


----------



## star (24 September 2008)

the 85% thing was for caravans and isn't really applicable with regards to horses.  i would never go much over 100% though as the risk of the trailer overtaking the car is too significant.  the landcruiser weighs about 2.5tonnes and has a towing capacity of 3.5tonnes but dont think i'd want to go that much over the kerbweight.


----------



## SpruceRI (24 September 2008)

So what does the law say?

If the 85% ratio goes out the window and you get stopped by the Police as they think your car isn't upto the job....but you're towing along smoothly at the time, what rules are they going to read you?


----------



## BigBird146 (24 September 2008)

Madhossy: The towing weight as specified by the car manufacturer (in the manual) should be under the Gross Laden Weight of the trailer (Newer trailers have a plate which says Gross Laden Weight on it)  Your car must be able to tow that weight even if you aren't loaded up to that weight. If you have a trailer whose GLW is more than your car should tow but you only carry one horse you can sometimes get the trailer manufacturer to downrate it on the plate, so if you get stopped you are legal.


----------



## Angua2 (24 September 2008)

done a bit of googling on this.

aparently you can tow up to  the maximum kerb weight given by the car manufacturers with no problem, however you may find that the performance of the car is seriously compromised and over time may mean burnt out clutches and strained engines.

while you can tow over the max kerb weight is not strictly illiegal it does make your insurance invalid and therefore illiegal for want of a better term.


----------



## sillygillyhorse (24 September 2008)

I had a Bahill double trailer that sounds very like the one you are describing.  they are very light and think mine was around the 675 - 700kg unladen.


----------

